# turkey hunting help



## Bailie (May 10, 2014)

Hello I am new here and looking for some advice. Me and my wife just moved back to Utah after being in the military for 13 years and Utah is not the same lol. we're looking for some good places to start looking for a turkey before the season is out. We've been to Henefer echo wildlife management area and chased a few there. Also we went to hardware ranch and didn't find much there. So we were hoping you all might be able to help point us in a good direction. We don't want your secet spots or anything like that just a little helpful advice for anything in northern Utah from Layton to Cache Valley. Thanks in advance for any help .


----------

